# A Good Lock Replacement for CH751 locks



## USAFRV Germany (Jul 23, 2012)

One of my 2 CH751 keys broke over the July 4th weekend. I ordered Combi-Cam 7850R-L-Black Large 1-1/8" Combinated Cam Lock for the compartments and they fit perfectly. Now I can stop worrying about how the key is bending or warping.  It's only a 3 digit lock but I think the level of security is not diminished from the cheap locks I replaced. 
I have a 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M.


----------



## vanole (Jul 23, 2012)

USARV Germany,

Anything you would put on those compartments other than what was installed at the factory most likely would be an improvement.  I bet most of us could open each others compartment doors with the keys we have on our ring. 

I know down in Florida where I hang out in the winter its a joke if we need to get into our compartments and don't have a key with us say to get out another chair if company shows up.  We just use their key if they are carrying them.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Jul 27, 2012)

I replaced the locks on my storage unit on my TT with a new set of locks from CW, different style key,
about $9 a lock, peace of mind worth it.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 27, 2012)

WE sell the Combi Lock...i like them.  You can set you own combination, that you can remember.


----------

